# cheat sheet



## nef_lamaga

"Create a packet that each participant receives at the end or beginning of each training... This may include "cheat sheets", handouts...".


----------



## Artrella

¡Hola y bienvenido a WR!  
*Cheat sheet* es un ayuda memoria (como esos "papelitos con notas secretas" que te llevás a un examen).  En Argentina se le dice "machete"...


----------



## lauranazario

nef_lamaga said:
			
		

> "Create a packet that each participant receives
> at the end or beginning of each training...This may include "cheat sheets", handouts....."


Hola nef... y bienvenido al foro.
Aparentemente aquí se está hablando de un seminario sobre juegos electrónicos, que es donde abundan los "cheat sheets". Estas son las hojas informativas es donde te dicen los trucos ocultos del juego, las combinaciones de comandos que te dan puntos/vidas adicionales... cosas así.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mixtli

Hola, Nef, a "cheat sheet" en México le decimos acordeón. Como dice Artrella, es el papelito que llevas oculto al examen. 
Se le llama acordeón porque lo doblas y doblas y aparenta el instrumento. En el contexto de tu nota yo diría que son sumarios.
Suerte y saludos, Mix.


----------



## VenusEnvy

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hola nef... y bienvenido al foro.
> Aparentemente aquí se está hablando de un seminario sobre juegos electrónicos, que es donde abundan los "cheat sheets". Estas son las hojas informativas es donde te dicen los trucos ocultos del juego, las combinaciones de comandos que te dan puntos/vidas adicionales... cosas así.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Pero, ¿Cómo se llamarían exactamente? Aparte de ese "machete", como dijo Artrella. 
¿Se tendría que llamarlos "las hojas informativas que dicen los trucos ocultos"? ¿Qué se dice en PR?

EDIT: Acabo de ver eso de "acordeón". ¡Gracias!


----------



## nef_lamaga

Hola: 

Muchas gracias, a todos, Artrella, laura, mix, venus por sus consejos sobre la frase "cheat sheet", creo que "ayuda memoria" o "sumarios" se adaptarían bastante bien a este contexto, ya que trata de unas actividades en grupo en un taller de capacitación...
Lo que conocen como "machete" o "acordeon" que uno usa de "apoyo" en los exámenes es conocido en República Dominicana como "chivo"...


----------



## rayb

En Chile, a esa ayuda-memoria que algunos llevan escondida a los exámenes se le llama: "torpedo".


----------



## baldassare

Hola a todos,
En España a esa ayuda de memoria en un exámen por ejemplo se le llama "chuleta"
Ciao


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En España siempre es CHULETA.


----------



## jess oh seven

baldassare said:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> En España a esa ayuda de memoria en un exámen por ejemplo se le llama "chuleta"


Sí, eso es lo que iba a decir yo.


----------



## yercygo

Y en Perú le llaman plagio.


----------



## frida-nc

Hablando aquí solamente por inglés americano ...
Estamos confundiendo "cheat sheets," que para la mayoría de nosotros son ayudamemorias no más, con "crib sheets," que se llevan a escondidas. 
No digo que nunca se use con el otro significado, especialmente ya que "cheat" quiere decir "trampa" o "truco."  Pero por lo general, un "cheat sheet" es un inocente ayuda memoria que se usa en la capacitación, o después en tu trabajo, como algunas han dicho.

La acepción que aportó Laura, "hoja informativa sobre trucos ocultos del juego" puede ser de la misma clase, o un poco mas "secreto" (no sé).

"Crib notes/sheets" se diría por machetes, acordeones, chivos, chuletas, plagios, y torpedos...¡que maravilla de palabras para una cosa de que nadie habla...!


----------



## sobreiro

Solo para complementar la lista: en Colombia se le dice *copialina*.


----------



## M.A.

Como español, creo que la palabra "chuleta" es de las mas inadecuadas para "cheat sheet" o incluso para "crib sheet". Me ha encantado "chivo", que por poder ser confundido con el macho caprino y por el aspecto simpático que tiene el mamífero, creo que será el que utilice de aquí en adelante.
"Torpedo" y "machete" le siguen de cerca, ya que, una "cheet sheet" (ya no quiero ni repetir el tradicional -y en este caso estúpido- termino español) no deja de ser..., un arma oculta,    como denota torpedo o una amplia superficie a mano para recoger información como denota machete. Impresionante sustituto para la tradicional palabra española.
Lo de acordeón es que es graciosísimo y tambien bastante apropiado. Me remito a la ilustrativa explicación de 'mixtli'. Y en algún caso lo he escuchado ante determinados ejemplares de "chivo" que, casi exigian ser aclamados acordeones. 
Incluso "copialina" me parece mejor que el tradicional y estúpido termino español.
Resumiendo que, en este caso, casi cuaquier término acuñado en ultramar es mejor que el acuñado en España. Menos mal que soy español de cuarta o quinta generación por lo menos. 

Si todos hiciéramos esta tarea de autocrítica de nuestro lenguaje, a todos nos iría mejor.
¡Por favor! ¡¡Alguien que opine lo contrario!!


----------



## twilighty

I'm from Georgia and I may be un-hip or a goody-goody, but I've never heard of a crib sheet, only a cheat sheet which can be used (in a negative way) to cheat on a test or simply to condense information for some purpose or task.  Crib sheet, I'll have to remember that!


----------



## frida-nc

In reality,  "Crib sheet" and "Cheat sheet" can mean the "illegal" kind of note.  This page cites the etymological meaning *crib=cheat.  *Both terms originally did mean that, but more and more often both have  taken on the more innocent meaning of an explanatory sheet or "ayuda memoria,"  perhaps because the idea of such a sheet was accepted and encouraged by professors in some classrooms and then came to be adopted for various sorts of short guides.

"Crib *notes*" still usually means notes hidden on one's person in an exam.  That might make it an unambiguous equivalent of acordeón/chuleta/chivo/torpedo.  You can also just say "He carried a crib into the exam."

However, word history is elusive..and it's not possible any longer to be sure of the "always" with any of the terms.


----------



## tataNZ

Estoy parcialmente de acuerdo con Artrella. La traducción adecuada para el contexto en el que se encuentra la frase es "*ayuda memoria*". El "ayuda memoria" no es un machete en sí, muchos manuales técnicos tienen "cheat sheets" (sobre todo en programación).


----------



## huertatorre

Hoja de instrucciones, Instrucciones de uso, y si se trata de la 'ayuda' para exámenes, en España también las llamamos 'chuletas'.
Un saludo a todos
AM


----------



## cesarduck

jaja en mexico le llamamos ''acordeon'' asi como el instrumento musical;

ejemplo; hice un acordeon para mi clase de matemáticas.


----------



## bovarita

En Colombia se le dice "copialina".


----------



## Sorguinha

yercygo said:


> Y en Perú le llaman plagio.


 
Disculpa, pero en el Perú se le llama "plageo". Plagio es otra cosa.


----------



## westpalm

Esta claro que le llamamos de diferentes maneras en nuestros países. En Cuba le decimos  un "chivo".


----------



## esl student

cesarduck said:


> jaja en mexico le llamamos ''acordeon'' asi como el instrumento musical;
> 
> ejemplo; hice un acordeon para mi clase de matemáticas.



Sí "acordeón", por la forma en que lo doblas para que no te lo vea el profesor. Saludos a todos los acordeoneros!!!


----------



## maxpapic

westpalm said:


> En Cuba le decimos un "chivo".



Lo mismo en la República Dominicana.


----------



## kanaima

Pues en Venezuela también le decimos chuleta a la que utilizamos en los exámenes para copiarnos... Pero yo voy a utilizar hoy la otra acepción: ayuda memoria, que es lo que me parece más adecuado en el contexto que estoy traduciendo.

¡Gracias a todos! Me encanta este foro y lo utilizo constantemente para mis dudas con las traducciones.


----------



## Zaskaburcio

Hola, en España la "chuleta" se llama así por su parecido a la chuleta de comer. Las "chuletas" se escribían en un papel pequeño con letra muy pequeña. Luego se enrollaban fuertemente alrededor de un lápiz hasta que el papel se deformaba, de manera tal que si lo estirabas, al soltarlo, se volvía a enrollar solo, así era más fácil de esconder:

Esto es una imagen de dos chuletas  http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3302/chuleta.jpg

Sin embargo Microsoft llama a las cheat sheets "guías rápidas" o "guías de referencia rápidas", o sea, que no siempre son negativas. También se pueden encontrar en librerías como "fichas de estudiantes".

ZK


----------



## isamara

Hola todos!

A lo que en México le llaman acordeón, en Ecuador le llamamos "polla". ¡No me pregunten por qué, porque no lo sé!


----------



## cesarduck

isamara said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> A lo que en México le llaman acordeón, en Ecuador le llamamos "polla". ¡No me pregunten por qué, porque no lo sé!



Creo que a los españoles las daría un poco de risa acerca del nombre.


----------



## amaul

¡Hola a todxs!

Estoy buscando la mejor traducción de "cheat sheet", es decir, de lo que se usa en los exámenes para copiar. Me gustaría utilizar una palabra que se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes, ¿alguna idea?

En España utilizamos *chuleta* y he leído que en Argentina se utiliza *machete *y en Chile *torpedo*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## acondori

amaul said:


> ¡Hola a todxs!
> 
> Estoy buscando la mejor traducción de "cheat sheet", es decir, de lo que se usa en los exámenes para copiar. Me gustaría utilizar una palabra que se entienda en todos los países hispanohablantes, ¿alguna idea?
> 
> En España utilizamos *chuleta* y he leído que en Argentina se utiliza *machete *y en Chile *torpedo*.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Si quieres algo panhispánico quizá vas a tener que usar algo así como "hoja con las respuestas del examen"


----------



## Raúl56

VenusEnvy said:


> Pero, ¿Cómo se llamarían exactamente? Aparte de ese "machete", como dijo Artrella.
> ¿Se tendría que llamarlos "las hojas informativas que dicen los trucos ocultos"? ¿Qué se dice en PR?
> 
> EDIT: Acabo de ver eso de "acordeón". ¡Gracias!



En PR se le llama 'droga'.


----------



## chia08

En Guatemala le decimos "chivo".


----------



## Le Renard

En El Salvador, al "cheat sheet" se le llama "la copia" ... 
Gracias por todos sus aportes, que divertidísima está esta conversación.


----------



## Rodal

Artrella said:


> ¡Hola y bienvenido a WR!
> *Cheat sheet* es un ayuda memoria (como esos "papelitos con notas secretas" que te llevás a un examen).  En Argentina se le dice "machete"...



Correcto, cheat cheat es un ayuda memoria que en Chile se le llama torpedo.


----------



## lcgbs

Este hilo se ha ido completando con el tiempo... 
En Uruguay es "trencito" y la acepción está el DRAE. 
trencito | Diccionario de la lengua española
Saludos


----------



## Nomenclature

frida-nc said:


> Hablando aquí solamente por inglés americano ...
> Estamos confundiendo "cheat sheets," que para la mayoría de nosotros son ayudamemorias no más, con "crib sheets," que se llevan a escondidas.
> No digo que nunca se use con el otro significado, especialmente ya que "cheat" quiere decir "trampa" o "truco."  Pero por lo general, un "cheat sheet" es un inocente ayuda memoria que se usa en la capacitación, o después en tu trabajo, como algunas han dicho.
> 
> La acepción que aportó Laura, "hoja informativa sobre trucos ocultos del juego" puede ser de la misma clase, o un poco mas "secreto" (no sé).
> 
> "Crib notes/sheets" se diría por machetes, acordeones, chivos, chuletas, plagios, y torpedos...¡que maravilla de palabras para una cosa de que nadie habla...!



Eso!!! Ojo! Nunca he oído el término "crib sheet" pero con "cheat sheet" no pienso en llevar un papelito escondido necesariamente. Yo le diría "notes" a eso. Podría ser algo sancionado por el profe o hasta redactado por ese mismo en muchos casos o algo que el estudiante haga para estudiar.


----------



## Editora Neutrina

En República Dominicana le llamamos "Chivo".


----------



## michelmontescuba

Editora Neutrina said:


> En República Dominicana le llamamos "Chivo".


En Cuba también.


----------



## francisdor

bovarita said:


> En Colombia se le dice "copialina".



Permíteme corregirte luego de 11 años (je je): no en toda Colombia se le dice "copialina"; de hecho, solo en algunas regiones se les dice así a estas "ayudas didácticas" que se hacen para un examen y en la que algunos son unos verdaderos expertos.

En mi región (suroccidente) toda la vida le hemos dicho *"chancuco"*.

Un saludo para todos.


----------

